# Euro elections & postal voting?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Have those who are registered for postal voting received your postal voting packs yet?

The elections are not much more than a week away & I still haven't received mine yet.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Didn't think you would be entitled to vote in UK Euro elections? I vote here as I've now lost my option to vote in UK elections but when I could voted by proxy and never sufficient time to guarantee postal vote being received


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm certainly OK to vote in this Euro election & the GE but I'm not sure after that....... I might be wrong but thought UK citizens keep their right to vote if they're in the EU?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah..... it appears to be 15 years but looking at this, it might change....... assuming of course the UK stays in the EU. 

EUROPA - PRESS RELEASES - Press release - Disenfranchisement: Commission acts to defend voting rights of EU citizens abroad


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes 15 years currently but way postal vote is handled really makes it impractial to vote exept by proxy


----------

